# ECS GeForce 8000 series 1.0



## bluecity (Feb 19, 2009)

Im confused again:normal: Will my ECS GeForce 8000 series 1.0 board fit in an ATX case (Jpac Cobb) any help will be appreciated...thanks


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Looks like it would fit, though not all 8xxx cards are the same size. The 8800's are longer, but shouldn't be a problem. The most space you would need from the back of the case to the drive bay would be 10.5 inches+. What you can do is look up the specs on the card you are planning to put in. Then cut out a piece of cardboard with the same length and height, run it along the pci-e slot and see if anything gets in the way. Sometimes hard to find the dimensions, they aren't always listed in the newegg specs. 

I see the case comes with a psu :-( , most of them are junk. If you're using that, it isn't enough power for anything more than an 8600GT.


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

bluecity said:


> Im confused again:normal: Will my ECS GeForce 8000 series 1.0 board fit in an ATX case (Jpac Cobb) any help will be appreciated...thanks


Are you talking about this motherboard?http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135085
If it is, then yes, it will fit. I have the exact same motherboard. And mine fits in a cheap 'power up' case. I have a 9600gt connected, and it doesn't block any ports.


----------



## bluecity (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys! I knew the power supplies were junky from this company and I kinda think the company is folding or something, they dont reply to emails. I really liked the looks of the case though, I figure with a few improvements I can keep it cool...Thanks Again!


----------



## SilverD (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok. I have this ECS GeForce 8000 series motherboard. I lost the manual. I read that you can add the on-board video memory to that of a video card. Mine is a g-force 8400 GS. I cant' get into the bios, sigh. Is there a way to do this, or get a manual for the board?

Thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Any size Mobo will fit into an ATX case. 
I don't find any reference to a ECS GeForce 8000 Mobo.
After pushing he PC power button, the first screen (Bios splash screen) should tell you what key needs to be struck to enter the Bios.


----------



## SilverD (Oct 13, 2010)

Ah thanks.

Board: ECS GeForce 8000 series 1.0
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. 080015 08/22/2008

That is the info I got from another program, and I also contacted the main site, and sent a note. Maybe I should just spend money and get a bigger graphics card, lol.

I will see what I can do.

Thanks again.:4-dontkno


----------



## SilverD (Oct 13, 2010)

The only other number I could find was MCP78M-A V 1.0.

Don't know if that helps, and it has an Nvidia chipset.

I can't find any other numbers, lol.


----------

